# Chicken incubators as reptile incubators?



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

Aaaaaaage ago my mum hatched some duck eggs and bought an incubator to do so. 

My Leos finally mated last night :2thumb:

Is this incubator ok to set up with my leo eggs whenever they arrive?

Brinsea Octagon 20 Advance Incubator With Autoturn Cradle

You can turn the autoturn off so it doesn't rock.

Is it any good?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

ive never know anybody to use one or maybe ive just not seen them. To be honest id either use a poly box or a proper incubator as if somebody switches the turn button on by mistake its a by by eggies


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I suppose if it holds a steady temperature it could work. Just pop your tub in it like you would any other incubator?


----------



## dawnthief (Mar 14, 2008)

There's a pin that you can put in it so it doesn't turn so luckily that wouldn't happen 

Would I need a lid on the top of the tub? or just put the tub in open lidded with the substrate in?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i used to use one of these for poultry, they`re a quality incy.

a hobavator is a chook incubator and lots of people use them for reps.

if you were to use it for your reptiles you just take it off the autoturn cradle and use it without? 
thats what i used to do anyway

you`d need to do a trail run to get the right temperature in your incubation tubs ( & put your thermometer probe inside the tub )

and you`d need to use a sealed tub to put your eggs in, because the octagon has a fan in it and it`d dry everything out too much imo.

this method with sealed tubs would probly be best 
Albey's How To Incubate Leopard Gecko Eggs


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

dawnthief said:


> There's a pin that you can put in it so it doesn't turn so luckily that wouldn't happen
> 
> Would I need a lid on the top of the tub? or just put the tub in open lidded with the substrate in?


I'd treat it like you would any other incubator. Tub with a lid etc. make sure the incubators only purpose is to maintain temps.


----------

